# What is this Skaven riding in the army book?



## thanusdelore (Mar 28, 2011)

Page 6 of the SK army book shows a SK riding a mount?What is it and are there rules for it?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Isn't it just one of those giant rat monster things? which a chieftan can be mounted on?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Its a Rat Ogre.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't have my book to hand: is it a picture or a photo? If it's a photo, then the only creature/monster mount in the book that I know of is the 6-legged Plague Rat. There weren't any other (non-conversion) mounts made at the time of release.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Having just perused said picture, it does indeed appear to either be a very small Rat Ogre or a Plague Rat, with a Warlord on top. 

Rules for it are included in the entries for those characters that can be mounted on said creatures.


----------

